# DIY Siphon that doesn't waste water



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

*DIY Siphon hose that doesn't waste water*

Here's a photo of each end of the siphon hose I made. It's a regular 25' garden hose with some fittings on each end to make it work. I drain my aquarium into a flower bed so the water is reused. You can use any length hose to get the outlet end outside.

Most important are the two ball valves on the hose - one on each end. I used PVC valves, but brass ball valves would work too. Gate valves tend to leak. The hose is stored full of water so it automatically self-starts the siphon. While emptying, I may or may not replace the PVC tee fitting in the tank with the barbed fitting so I can attach a vacuum.

To refill, the outlet end is connected to the under-sink connection. At that point I do use the PVC tee fitting in the tank so the rush of water doesn't disturb the substrate.

They make the special brass tee connection that goes under the sink so you can add the new water connection. Turn the little water valve under the sink off. Remove the existing flexible pipe that goes up to the faucet, install the new brass tee fitting, then install a new flexible pipe connection for the new water connection.

Use an 18" or longer flexible pipe so you can move the ball valve end around to where you need it without applying any twist to the other end. I used a brass ball valve there to make sure there were no leaks since it takes the full water pressure. With a little care you can move lots of water without spilling a drop.

HTH

TW


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, TW. I like how you have plumbed this under the sink - it looks like a good, permanent option. I have a couple of questions. First, how are you able to control temperature when filling? Second, will you share a close-up photo of the tee fitting used under the sink?


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I change only 20% of the water at a time, so I don't worry about temperature. I don't keep delicate fish though, so if that's a concern you could always add a hot water connection and then tee them together. 

Here's a picture of the brass tee under the sink. It's a special fitting made for this application and a plumber's shop will know exactly what you are talking about. It works because it has a swivel nut already on the end of the tee that attaches to the little valve under the sink.

TW


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Excellent post! Thanks!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> The hose is stored full of water so it automatically self-starts the siphon.


In the time between changes does the water in the hose turn "funky"?


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

gnatster said:


> In the time between changes does the water in the hose turn "funky"?


Not that I can tell, but even if it does what does it matter? It's going outside anyway. Remember, that water is from the refill, so it's tapwater not tankwater. I change water about once a week.

TW


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I just got a garden hose to make my water changes. Are there any concerns with using a regular garden hose for that? I noticed come were for drinking water, others not.....
I love your idea, btw...!! Thanks for explaining it to us!


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

New 2 Fish said:


> Are there any concerns with using a regular garden hose for that? I noticed come were for drinking water, others not.


I'm not concerned because the water isn't -in- the hose long enough for it have any effect. The hoses made for drinking water supply (RV supply) presume long periods of time when the water is just sitting in the hose, so those are specially made not to leach chemicals as fast as the regular hoses. But we're not using them that way so it doesn't matter.

TW


----------

